# Cyprexx...



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Am i the only one pulling teeth to get paid on there ****ty initials & Recurring?They owe me for 1 initial and About 20 Recurring services.I am tired of there ****ty pay and ridiculous requirements.Just wondering if anyone else is having issues.If we don't get paid in the next 2 weeks ill lien property's i guess.


----------



## TD Services in Vegas (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes..We have always had trouble getting paid thru them... Spend a lot of hours resending pics and invoices and still get no results...


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Am i the only one pulling teeth to get paid on there ****ty initials & Recurring?They owe me for 1 initial and About 20 Recurring services.I am tired of there ****ty pay and ridiculous requirements.Just wondering if anyone else is having issues.If we don't get paid in the next 2 weeks ill lien property's i guess.


Yes they are completely insane...I'm out of the industry because of them...now im a realtor


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I hate to admit this but I still work for Cyprexx. Granted I cherry pick like crazy and could care less about their idle threats. I don't ever have invoice issues and always get paid on time. The biggest thing is make sure to get a JCR before you do any work. In regards to routines just make sure they are uploaded on time. When you get your montly drop just make sure you have enough lines for your routines. Pretty straight forward if you keep up on your crap.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I cant wait until the next couple of weeks i'm gonna asked to be put on hold or something


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I cant wait until the next couple of weeks i'm gonna asked to be put on hold or something


that`s what I did. I`m on hold waiting to get the rest of my money!I wish I had done a profit and lose on them sooner! Turns out only thing that was profitable was repairs and very small flat jobs. Flat lawn and cleaning were a complete waste of my time. mowing an acre for $35. But I have bitched about this before.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

we turned in our last couple of maintenance properties a few months ago and haven't looked back. We are gonna stay active just get wintz in October. We make a killing on them.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I hate to admit this but I still work for Cyprexx. Granted I cherry pick like crazy and could care less about their idle threats. I don't ever have invoice issues and always get paid on time. The biggest thing is make sure to get a JCR before you do any work. In regards to routines just make sure they are uploaded on time. When you get your montly drop just make sure you have enough lines for your routines. Pretty straight forward if you keep up on your crap.


Much the same here. The latest trick they have been using is when you do evictions you are supposed to send you back in 24 hours to remove whatever is left and haul it to the dump. Now they just let it sit until the work order for the initial services is approved and say the first 20 CY of the mess left at the curb for over a week is part of the flat rate. Basically you end up hauling it away for free that way. I got suckered into one of them that way, but no more. 

Today we set 46 CY to the curb. I told them to send me the work order to remove it tomorrow and was told management said let it sit. So now I will turn down the initial services and let them get someone else to do it. The truth is we are slammed next week with a huge trash out and 2 acre property cleanup for an investor. We will make more in four days than we would with Cyprexx in two weeks.

They threaten me all the time too. Then they freaked when I put myself on hold for two weeks. Now they are a bit more amicable.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Good to hear a few of us playing the system back on these people. We stopped doing evictions for them years ago. Its hard to take these guys serious when you have a new cordinator ever 60-90 days.


----------

